# How did these "shows" start?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So I'm wodnering about some of the live steam meets that happen that we hear so much about.....And other "open houses". How did Diamondhead and Cabin Fever start? Some fot eh national "conventions" got started by large clubs or groups and once started are almost self sustaining to some extent. I know there are other large "eents" that happen? How humble were the beginnings? Any background info or stories?

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The only one I can speak to is the National Summer Steamup. Richard Finnlayson {sp?} started it I believe as a West Coast Diamondhead as it were. From there, a group of seven guys started Steam Events LLC as an organization responsible for putting on the NSS every year. These seven are... 

Dave Cole 
Tony Dixon 
Jim McDavid 
Clark Lord 
Bob Trabuco 
Bill Turkell 
Sonny Wizelman


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chas 

Not all steam related, but here goes. 

1] National Garden Railway Conventions.... Started as a series of four annual events hosted by the Denver Garden Railway Society. After four years, the 5th was held in Concord (1989) CA and hosted by the Bay Area GRS. Ever since it has been hosted by different groups across the country. I was chairman of the 1992 convention held in Reston, VA and hosted by the WVMGRS. AFAIK, every NGRC has had a portable steam track as part of the venue.

2] Diamondhead (Inter)national Small Scale Steam Up was started by a single determined gentleman named Jerry Reshew. The first meet was held in January 1993. Jerry was unhappy with the absolutely miserable conditions which live steamers endured at the 1992 NGRS. The convention was the first weekend of July in a suburb of Washington, DC,; Paul and Harry Quirk's portable track was set up on the top level of the Hyatt parking garage in the open with very little shade. My make-shift sun shades using regular nylon tarps (this is before EZ Up pop up tents were readily available) proved completely inadequate. Jerry told me that he was not going to endure this sort of misery again. We needed an indoor venue in a place with decent weather. So... he went home, and in a period of five months: 
a] built a portable track 
b] arranged for the use of the Diamondhead Inn 
c] advertised the meet 
d] was completely successful.. I think between 70 and 80 people attended the first meet 

3] Cabin Fever... a Model Engineering Expo that has been held in Pennsylvania for many years. When I first heard about it, it was an event in Lebanon, PA. Large scale live steamers regularly attended and exhibited their models, especially those from the Northeast, including the Pennsylvania Live Steamers. At some point, the Gauge 1 members of the PLS were invited to set up and operate a track. Paul and Harry Quirk had been taking their portable track to Rough and Tumble at Kinzer, PA and the steam traction event in Bangor PA for a few years already, so there was a precedent for this. As the Quirk brothers track aged and needed major rehabilitation, Mike Moore stepped in and built a new track as a replacement. The Quirk track remained at the PLS site until a permanent Gauge 1 track was built at the club site. It finally ended up in Atlanta GA as the beginning of a new effort there. It has finally been fully retired and scrapped. The Cabin Fever Model Engineering Expo has been held for the last few years at the old fairgrounds in York PA. It is now in the new Toyota building. Tracks for Gauge 1 and Gauge 0 are set up by Mike Moore, Charles and Ryan Bednarik, and [I think] Mike McCormick. This provides two large tracks for mainline and large narrow gauge, and two smaller tracks for the smaller Ga 1 and Ga 0 locos. The big draw for many of us is an opportunity to see all the amazing work of the amateur machinists and woodworkers, along with a large number of vendors of raw material, machine tools, and services. 

4] East Coast Large Scale Train Show... an event usually held in Memorial Hall at the York Fairgrounds. Geared to the garden railroader, it includes a large number of vendors [typically NOT focused on live steam]. Mike Moore has regularly set up his two tracks along with the other garden railway clubs and Clem O'Jevich's portable 1:20 narrow gauge track for battery operation. 

5] President's Day run at the Trolley Museum on the grounds of Steamtown NHS in Scranton, PA. An event organized by Clem that provides space for his 1:20 layout, Mike Moore's two steam tracks, and often Tom Bowdler's very compact track for small Ga 0 and Ga 1 live steam. A short weekend event setting up on Thursday and closing on Sunday. Just another opportunity for folks in the Northeast to run live steam in the winter months. 

6] Tuckahoe Steam and Gas Association meet in mid-July. Located about three or for miles north of Easton, MD on the Eastern Shore in the HEIGHT OF TOURIST SEASON. Mike Moore sets his track up at the invitation of the association to show off steam traction on rails. This is primarily a steam traction and farm tractor event, but the Association has a loop of narrow gauge track on the property and has train rides. There are many permanent exhibits of stationary steam and vintage equipment maintained on the site. Usually attended by a relatively small group of dedicated steamers willing to run no matter what the weather, be it hot and oppressive, or pouring rain; both are a real possibility at the same meet. 

7] Pennsylvania Live Steamers [PLS] has two public meets each year at Memorial Day and labor Day. The permanent Ga 1 track, along with [often] Mike Moore's large track are available for small scale steamers. These are PLS hosted events on their property and all club rules apply. 

8] My own IE&W Ry spring and fall meets. Four events segregated into mainline and narrow gauge/Ga 0 weekends. These have always been private "invitation only" events both for liability reasons and to keep from being overwhelmed by shear numbers of people. In my county, holding a "public" event with an attendance exceeding 30 people can require an event permit that restricts the number of people, hours of operation, and most important, payment of a fee in the $200-$400 range. As I have indicated before, folks on this forum interested in attending should contact me directly regarding an invitation. 

I am sure there are other events, but this covers the major ones I know about. 

Regards


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

International Railfair in Roseville, CA was started about 30 years ago by three model railroad clubs in the Sacramento Area. It was a shared thing. The first year it was at Sacramento City College, then the second and all other years has been at the Placer County Fairgrounds. It is truly a local event -- no national manufacturers. A few local hobby shops, a number of modular groups, fixed N and HO layouts from the Roseville Roundhouse MRR Club. Live steam in both small and larger scales. Handcar races this year, and two rooms full of consignment and swap meet stuff. 

We began to celebrate National Model Railroad Month (November). And that's when it's been ever since. 

It brings out modeller of all scales, offers new and used products and good prices, and inspires new people to get into the hobby.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty Cozad's Annual Battery/Steam-up in Nebraska City started in 2003 with about 23 guests if I remember correctly. It has grown to become one of the central U.S.A.'s largescale "events." It's held in Sept. each year and as the name implies, live steam figures prominently! This next year will see the addition of a permamnent live steam double loop! The "event" includes dealers, a banquet, multiple layouts (including Richard Snyder's which is perfect for live steam), great food and lots of wonderful people all into largescale!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the awesome answers! 

Chas


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My thoughts on this, with a preliminary approval for the space already, sprouted from the fact that I do not have a space to run my trains currently. Markoles posted a week or two back (can't find his post now..stupid search function...privacy settings) about throwing up a temporary layout with his son in the ktichen. While lamenting about this I realized I do have access to a fairly large space at the Masonic Temple Building. I could "go play trains" there on a weekend. No different than renting it out I suppose right? Then I got to thinking that might be a fairly large amount of work for just me a few of my friends to enjoy. What if I invited the two (not so) local groups down to participate. Of course anyone else that would like to come would also be welcome too. A somewhat limited amount of folks of course based on room capacity etc. The brothers I've spoken to in lodge seem interested and noted we could serve hamburgers, hot dogs, chilli or some sort of a meal. For a nominal fee of course. It is all wood floors in the dining room so live steam could be run with a minimal amount of clean up etc. Picking dates will be a challenge though. Also prepparing for this with my track, trains, etc. but it gives me another goal. 

What do you folks think? Do-able? 

Chas


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chas 

In the past Chuck N has posted photos of the relatively small display layout that four of us put up each year at Colvin Run Mill Historic Site in Fairfax county in Northern Virginia at Christmas. We use a space about 15 x 35 feet (approx) and set up three separate running loops of track plus a reversing trolley line. We start after lunch on Friday with setup and usually are done with most of it around 5PM. This includes installing about 70 feet of trestles on the over-under figure eight, putting out 15 + buildings, maybe 100 trees and countless figures. The display is operated 11-4 on Saturday and Sunday. At 4PM we start picking up rolling stock and taking apart the track. We usually have everything except buildings packed in the vehicles by 5:30 or 6PM. I come back the next day and pick up the resat of the structures. Lots of work for only 12 hours of running [10 for the public]. It is a fair amount of work, but we have fun, and the visitors (usually a few hundred) enjoy it. This will be our 21st year of doing the exhibit; some folks who came at the beginning are now bringing THEIR children. 

This year the event is the weekend BEFORE Christmas, Dec 18 and 19. ALL are welcome to come. 

AS TO YOUR QUESTION.. is it do-able. ABSOLUTELY!! 

Do some prior planning like finding and TESTING the electrical outlets in the room you are setting up in. 
1] Make sure you have enough extension cords to get to where you plan to set up your controls. 
2] Make sure you have enough power feed wire and track connectors (we use 1015Us with pre installed color coded pigtails) 
3] Sketch out a general track plan so you can make sure you have at least most of the track accounted for. Does NOT need to be precise. 
4] In the sketch you can make sure there is space for major buildings. Smaller ones just get stuck wherever they fit. 
5] Get a drywall sander and fit it with a GREEN 3M scotchbrite pad. You can get 3x10 inch ones that fit the sander pad at most hardware stores. This is the easiest way we know to clean track without wrecking your back and/or knees. 

GO FOR IT. Plan on doing this a couple of times before it starts to become "second nature". Then you will be able too just walk in somewhere with your stuff, imagine the track plan, and start laying track. If you have already done this a few times in the past you may be able to ignore my Step 3 and 4. GOOD LUCK on your project. Take pictures. 

Regards


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chas 

I thought about your "Live Steam" comments. If you really are thinking of running on the floor: 

1] you need fire extinguishers 
2] explicit permission of the building owner. Depending on the jurisdiction there could be fire code issues in a "public" building. 
3] Unless you guys are really agile on the floor, R/C is really the only safe way to run. 
4] Gas fired will be much safer than alcohol with its open flame and the possibility of a spill while burning. 
5] Coal is out; dropped stuff from the grates will leave burn marks on the floor. We know this from DH. 

Regards


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As a co-conspirator on the Colvin Run, Virginia Holiday setup, I agree with what Jim said. Its a lot of fun setting up and running trains for the public. We got started with this when Nancy and I were active in the Denver Garden Railway Society, they did a lot of displays. Some were at shopping malls and others were at the home and garden shows. This was before we moved to Virginia in 1093. I assume that they are still active in public layouts. Since moving to Virginia, we (the Stapleton's, Doc Watson, and others) set up and ran trains at the US Geological Survey in Reston (Christmas week) and at Colvin Run earlier in December. Sadly, the US Geological Survey show is in the past. We still have a lot of fun at Colvin Run.


This is the best way I know to get people involved in the hobby. It is not selling the hobby, it is just showing what it is all about. The trains sell them selves.


Last year at Colvin Run I set up a laptop with a slide show showing pictures of mine and the Stapleton's outdoors railroads, The picture of my Rotary throwing snow usually gets some comments. The visitors are surprised to see that we can run these trains outside.


There are digital picture frames that can be used for a slide show to accompany the trains in the layout. This may help you to not have to answer a lot of questions.

Set it up and enjoy!

Chuck N 


PS If you involve others, make sure that you mark your track and rolling stock so that you come home with what you brought to the party. I found that painting a couple of stripes in the bottom of the track and cars helped greatly. My stripes were green and white.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to "invite" a small layout and I've got most of what I need to do a small elevated portable loop for myself. Top it off with track on the tables and I think that we'd be off the floor mostly. Still getting all the logistics together though. I am familiar with the layout and capabilities of the building. Electric, fire extinguishers etc. I think I can get three loops set up at elast and still elave some free space to set up and mingle etc. 

All the suggestions help though guys. Worst case It'll be me and the brothers in lodge. One comment though. This dining room is on the 5th floor with only one elevator. A limiting factor to be sure of ANY event we do up there. 

I've thought for many years about setting up at the local home and garden show but I can never seem to get my ducks ina row to be preparred for it. 



Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas:

At the time we were in Denver, the local club setup at home and garden shows through a local garden shop. We worked with them to run the trains through their exhibit. Visit some shows in you area and talk to the landscapers there to see if they would be interested in integrating trains with their display.

Chuck N 


It probably wouldn't hurt to have a copy of Garden Railways Magazine with you when you talk to them.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The first time we set ( Harry & Paul Quirk's portable) up at Cabin Fever it was OUT DOORS in Leesport Pa. in early February. I think the year was 1998. Back then it did not conflict with the date for Diamondhead, not until Gary changed to the current venue for Cabin Fever. Sad too, it would be nice to attend both...


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

It's possible to attend both this year. The I'll be at Cabin Fever Fri/Sat Jan 14/15, and then the flat face cab forward Redekers will be driving to Diamondhead beginning Sunday morning. The Diamondhead track is being set up Sunday January 16 and will be up for a week. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------

